
Respects Your Freedom Certification - eplanit
https://ryf.fsf.org/
======
ebg13
Is [https://ryf.fsf.org/products](https://ryf.fsf.org/products) meant to
eventually replace
[https://h-node.org/hardware/catalogue/](https://h-node.org/hardware/catalogue/)
? The latter appears to have way more devices on it.

